# Need Caller ID to Display



## Cav FA (Feb 26, 2006)

I have a Philips DVR7000/17 and would like it to display the caller ID message. The caller ID works on my other non-DVR sets.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You nned to hack it first with the zipper., install NCID. and the CID server on your PC.


----------



## willardcpa (Feb 23, 2001)

Actually, the latest version of the zipper will ask you if you want caller ID. And if you answer yes it will install everything that is needed on your Tivo, you do not need to install the CID server on your computer.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

If you install NCID on your computer, you can have the TiVo act as the server and display caller ID info on the computer (or the other way around, which makes it so your TiVos can display CID info without a phone line on any of them.) It is really nice to only have one device connected to a phone line, but have multiple devices display caller ID.


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

Arcady said:


> If you install NCID on your computer, you can have the TiVo act as the server and display caller ID info on the computer (or the other way around, which makes it so your TiVos can display CID info without a phone line on any of them.) It is really nice to only have one device connected to a phone line, but have multiple devices display caller ID.


Is that with NCIDPOP? I didn't realize you could use your pc as the ncid server...that will be much handier. None of my DTiVos are near phone lines anymore. Once I Zippered them all, I used the Cat5e cable that were being used as phone lines, and converted them to netwrok jacks.


----------

